
Ask HN: Why the IDE Religiosity? - musingsole
Why do developers exhibit such religious reactions to any perceived criticism let alone threat to IDEs? Both as a concept and then also in defense of their IDE of choice.<p>I can&#x27;t relate. I&#x27;m pretty tool agnostic and just find IDEs cumbersome. I move machines a lot, so I&#x27;m not known for getting attached to a specific configuration. IDEs are that on steroids, so I avoid them. But that&#x27;s on me.<p>However, coworkers, interwebbers, whoever, on learning that I don&#x27;t use an IDE seems to assume my toolchains are archaic and slow and simple and stupid and {insert whatever here}. &quot;Clearly your IDE-less projects couldn&#x27;t get to the same complexity as mine!&quot; they mightily exclaim. I mean, maybe, I guess. But I&#x27;m just drinking my coffee?<p>Write with whatever makes you happy<p>&#x2F;As long as it works.
======
joeblow9999
couldn't agree more. the Intellij fanatics have the strongest religion at
least in my experience

